# Waterford Emerald insert



## Pellet_Pete (Jan 24, 2014)

The house we bought has a brown enamel Waterford Emerald fireplace insert that is set up for propane.  A very nice stove, but I have no interest in paying for propane when we have the 2 pellet stoves for heat.  Problem is, the upstairs pellet is not ideally located - would like to put a pellet appliance where the propane insert is!  Questions I have are:
> Since Waterford is no longer in existence, how severely constrained am I in trying to unload it on someone else?
> Stove is currently set up for propane but is natural gas compatible.  NG is a much bigger market 'round here.  Is it more useful to convert it back to NG myself before selling?  Am I going to have a hard time finding a conversion kit for this stove?
> Anyone have any idea how much this stove went for new?  Was hardly used by the last guy, and not at all by me, so hoping it could maybe pay for 50% or better of the new appliance. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 24, 2014)

alot of un-informed consumers out there, I bet you'll sell it to someone.....

not sure about a conversion kit, some of those units required new burners, which you cant find...


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 24, 2014)

i installed a couple of those units many years ago .If memory serves me well i believe they sold for around 1,600 new.The conversion kit is another story ,the pilot orfice and regulator you can still get cause they were used on many different models ,but the burner orfice is gonna be the hard one to get.,what i would do in this situation in the field would be to drill the burner orfice to the size it would have been on nat gas.Since nat gas is a larger orfice than propane simply get the desired btu in numbered or frational drill bits and drill it to that size.get me the btu rating from the label on the stove and i can tell you what size bit you will need.


----------

